#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-15
<itnet7> dantalizing: ping
<mhall119> are there any official AMIs for Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 server?
<mhall119> I'm trying to get started with Amazon's free year of micro instances
<itnet7> I haven't heard of any mhall119 !
<reya276> Morning everyone
<reya276> One great reason to stick with the PS3 move and Ditch Kinect ASAP http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/105287-Microsoft-Were-Not-Using-Kinect-to-Target-Our-Ads
<DammitJim> morning
<itnet7> Morning reya276 ! 
<itnet7> I don't think too many people here need convincing
<reya276> itnet7, morning dude, hows everything going, how was your weekend sir?
<itnet7> not bad, how're you feeling?
<reya276> pretty good, had an awesome weekend with the Kids.
<itnet7> reya276: that rocks! I saw the pictures, They looked so happy visiting with you
<Chloric> good morning
<Chloric> hey itnet7
<itnet7> hey there Chloric !
<Chloric> hey, i need to talk to you later
<Chloric> school now, sorry
<itnet7> no problem
<Chloric> i'll be back after 12:30
<itnet7> cool 
<mhall119> MichelleQ1: http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Introducing-the-Halls-Developers-of-Qimo-2.0
<Chloric> hey itnet
<dorgan> mhall119:  ping
<mhall119> dorgan: pong
<mhall119> how's the sencha conf?
<dorgan> AWSOME!
<dorgan> SenchaTouch is free for commercial use
<mhall119> +1
<dorgan> and upgrade to ExtJS 4 is free as long as you buy a license for 3 before January
<dorgan> mhall119:  twitter hashtag   is #SenchaCon
<DammitJim> man, I'm sooooo tired
<mhall119> I didn't know extjs required a license
<mhall119> dorgan: isn't it gpl or bsd?
<dorgan> yeah but all the sencha products until now required you to buy a license for commercial use
<dorgan> it was a dual license model
<mhall119> oh, ok
<mhall119> does anyone here use the wordpress package from the repos?
<mhall119> dantalizing: ^^^
<greiser> sup
<greiser> been a while since I was here...
<govatent> hi
<mhall119> howdy greiser 
<Chloric> hey govaetent
<govatent> yo Chloric 
<Chloric> whats up?
<govatent> nothing. working on some visio stuff for school 
<Chloric> fun?
<govatent> meh
<Chloric> well, im about to go out and do yard work
<govatent> now that sounds fun
<Chloric> definately
<govatent> what else is going on down there? 
<govatent> we need to meet up again and do something 
<Chloric> i need to talk to itnet first :p
<Chloric> every time im on, he's idling
<Chloric> i was able to catch this morning for a full 4 minutes... then i had to go to school
<govatent> are you still looking for a server? 
<RoAkSoAx> lol let the man work 
<RoAkSoAx> >P
<Chloric> lol
<govatent> hey RoAkSoAx 
<Chloric> me? i think i found one. im going to buy a Dell Inspiron Zino HD
<RoAkSoAx> o/
<govatent> dell!
<RoAkSoAx> govatent: como estuvo el evento de cisco?
<govatent> it was very good 
<govatent> interesting 
<RoAkSoAx> cool
<RoAkSoAx> govatent: should have gone that day.. my professor didn't show up to class >P
<govatent> i learned a lot about what cisco is doing in terms of cloud and vert technologies
<RoAkSoAx> govatent: what are they doing?
<govatent> but dam is it costly 
<govatent> i was not aware cisco offered esx servers from vmware 
<govatent> nor was i aware that they are starting to use a linux kernel in some of their newer equipment 
<govatent> Chloric, how much is that dell?
<Chloric> the entry level one is 299 and then i'll just use my dads partnership discount, so knock off another 15%
<govatent> ah i was just looking at the system76 nettops
<Chloric> let me check those out
<govatent> http://www.system76.com/product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=91
<Chloric> i'll pass
<govatent> lol
<govatent> oh wait i agree. the dell one has the amd neo 
<Chloric> http://www.dell.com/us/p/inspiron-zino-hd-410/pd
<RoAkSoAx> govatent: well IOS is "unix" based
<govatent> yes 
<govatent> but did you know that you can now actually run some apps such as wireshark right on the device?
<RoAkSoAx> Chloric: what do you need a server gfor?
<RoAkSoAx> govatent: what do you mean by "right on the device"?
<govatent> http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/collateral/switches/ps9441/ps9402/ps9512/white_paper_c11-554444.html
<Chloric> just a home network. like for network storage, streaming, and maybe a minecraft server :P
<RoAkSoAx> Chloric: cool
<RoAkSoAx> govatent: oh cool.... I wish I had the money to continue with my Cisco studies
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<govatent> my school sucks. its so out of date. i just try and teach my self 
<govatent> i had no idea cisco had all these things 
 * RoAkSoAx great... gmail is down
<govatent> yup. this sucks
 * RoAkSoAx great... back up apparently
<govatent> not for me lol
<RoAkSoAx> uhmm but mails in google apps are not back up
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: let me know when you're around dude
<govatent> the new cisco wireless access points are looking nice too 
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: I'm here, need something?
<RoAkSoAx> govatent: cisco has cool prodcuts (regardless of their "close" source or whatever someone might wanna try to argue) and from my point of view they are simple the best in networking
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: pm'?
<itnet7> sure
<Chloric> hey itnet
<itnet7> hey there Chloric !
<govatent> brb off to get a snack from the vending machine
<Chloric> are you busy?
<govatent> back
<reya276> hey how can you see the details of a file through the CLI such as the permissions and the owner
<maxolase1squad> reya276: ls -l
<reya276> oh thanks man
<b0gatyr> greetings
<govatent> salutations 
<b0gatyr> so where exactly are most of you located, central fl? anyone from Miami here?
<govatent> i am 
<govatent> mostly central/north and a few of us in the south. 
<b0gatyr> Miami here as well
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-16
<itnet7> Chloric: ping
<Chloric> hey
<Chloric> pong
<itnet7> how are you?
<Chloric> pretty good
<Chloric> and you?
<itnet7> Did you need something earlier, it was kind of like playing tag
<itnet7> good
<Chloric> its ok lol
<Chloric> and yeah
<Chloric> its about FLUX and ubuntu hours
<itnet7> Ok
<Chloric> Adam from FLUX wanted to combine efforts of the Ubuntu Florida loco and FLUX but he didnt like the idea of an Ubuntu only deal
<Chloric> so, i was thinking of working with him and if we do promotional things to have only user-friendly/eye-candy OS's (Ubuntu 10.10, Jolicloud, Meego, etc.)
<crashsystems> hello florida
<Chloric> with FLUX, we gain an additional 20 members, but theyre iffy on ubuntu only stuff
<Chloric> so promotional Ubuntu Hour stuff with them is good
<itnet7> Hey there crashsystems !
<Chloric> i just wanted input
<itnet7> Chloric: I know who Adam is, I met him at Software Freedom Day
<crashsystems> having no car results in a lot more walking, even with great public transportation
<itnet7> wow, crashsystems !
 * crashsystems is getting into shape :D
<itnet7> Chloric, there would be no problem with Flux Members coming to our Ubuntu Hours
<itnet7> I guess I would need to know more about what your vision would be on how we could be involved with them
<itnet7> before I could suggest any input
<Chloric> well, its just they wont come to a ubuntu only affair
<Chloric> it must be a linux affair
<Chloric> and they want to know about our events, which is fine
<itnet7> Chloric: I would just ask him if it would be alright to send an invite to the mailing list, and if anyone is interested they can attend
<Chloric> im just saying that our ubuntu hours may not be about ubuntu in the end
<itnet7> People are able to talk about whatever they want at an Ubuntu Hour, but the real purpose is to advocate the use of Ubuntu
<itnet7> so I personally would just extend an invitation
<Chloric> i spoke with govatent and i think we should promote OS's like meego, ubuntu and whatnot to non-linux users at promotional things (if we could ever set one up)
<greiser> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/252591/
<greiser> this is beast for the ubuntu light theme and nautilus-elementary
<reya276> hey does anyone know how to setup a display/monitor color profile. I'm using Agryl or Color Profiles as the app to do so, but on my Monitor it says unknow Device
<reya276> how can I get my Monitor Driver or Ubuntu to recognise my Flatpanel Display?
<greiser> are you using proprietary display drivers?
<reya276> greiser, I'm not sure
<ShawnR> ok, i have to share this, best experience at a gas station ever!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dQR5hoKZlQ
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<reya276> has anyone used MYSQL Workbench recently?
<mhall119> reya276: I only use mysql-query-browser 
<reya276> mhall119, ok
<reya276> yeah I have not found many people that use MYSQL Work Bench although it is pretty good
<reya276> it has a great set of features
<reya276> you should give it a shot
<reya276> it lets you do everything that mysql-query-browser plus more
<mhall119> more what?
<mhall119> all I ever do is execute queries
<reya276> oh man did you hear about Facebook they want to give you an email address now, talk about getting rid of google
<reya276> oh so you don't design Schemas
<reya276> yeah I have to do it all
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<reya276> so this toll works great for me as it lets you create EER Models
<reya276> and manage server instances
<reya276> so all the query type stuff, modeling and administration in one sweet package you can't go wrong, and they are in the process of adding plugins too
<mhall119> reya276: you mean tables?
<mhall119> I write create statements for tables
<reya276> yeah it lets you design those too
<reya276> oh you can do it that way too
<mhall119> well, I used to write them, now Django writes them for me
<reya276> in fact that is the default
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<mhall119> anyone in Tallahassee interested in a 4 month java programming contract?
<maxolasersquad> That would be real tempting, if I knew Java.  I could use some side work.
<mhall119> it's be full-time hours, just no guarantee that it'll run more than 4 months
<MichelleQ> itnet7: ping!
<itnet7> MichelleQ: pong
<MichelleQ> the Saturday after thanksgiving, we're gonna be in your area.  
<itnet7> MichelleQ: Sweet!!
<MichelleQ> maybe we can get together for lunch?
<itnet7> Sounds like a plan
<itnet7> Are you planning to camp nearby? (I remember you saying something about that in the past)
<MichelleQ> hhm...  I don't know if I could get a camp site for either of those nights.  We might, if I can.
<MichelleQ> I'll let you know
<itnet7> MichelleQ: You all are Welcome to stay with us
<itnet7> I was just thinking you might be on one of your trips is all
<itnet7> Or we can just do lunch, or whatever
<MichelleQ> itnet7: I think we're going to try and get a camp site for that Saturday night.  I'll let you know for sure.  :-)
<MichelleQ> Do we have a meeting tonight?
<Epidemic> sigh.... nothing like finishing the day off with a mirrored raid with both drives with a predictive failure flag
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-17
<itnet7> anyone seen chloric or govatent?
<MichelleQ2> chloric was around earlier today, but I haven't seen him recently
<itnet7> Hey there MichelleQ! He's the only one that had an agenda item
<itnet7> I still want to bring up his topic though
<MichelleQ2> I couldn't remember if we had a meeting or not.  :-P  don't even know what day of the week it is.
<itnet7> because I think it would be cool to have a discussion on what the team thinks about "Promotional Events"
<X-Man> hello everyone
<itnet7> Hey there X-Man !
<itnet7> Hopefully there will be a bit of discussion, and then we can end the meeting a little early
<itnet7> :-)
<itnet7> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 01:00. The chair is itnet7.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<itnet7> ping Catsceo cjohnston dantalizing mhall119 pak33m reya276 RoAkSoAx zoopster 
<reya276> hey
<itnet7> Hey there reya276 !
<reya276> trying to stay awake, they got me working like a slave
<itnet7> I am going to ask Alanbell for an enhancement request to mootbot to Anounce the start of athe meeting
<MichelleQ2> mhall119 is putting kids to bed
<itnet7> Ah! No worries reya276 
<itnet7> I just thought we would discuss chloric's topic
<itnet7> [TOPIC] Discussion for an Ubuntu Promotional Hour
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Discussion for an Ubuntu Promotional Hour 
<itnet7> quick show of hands to see whether or not we have a couple of people that can weigh in thoughts on this
<itnet7> o/
<X-Man> o/
<itnet7> If not we can hold off until next meeting....
<MichelleQ2> o/
<X-Man> Sorry what is the Ubuntu Promotion Hour?
 * mhall119 is here
<itnet7> Hey there mhall119 !
<itnet7> X-Man: it's similar to a standard Ubuntu hour
<itnet7> but
<itnet7> their idea was to reserve a venue
<itnet7> setup a pc, where passersby can try out Ubuntu
<X-Man> That sounds cool
<itnet7> Browse the Web a bit, play some of the games
<itnet7> Use the wordprocessor, gimp, etc
<itnet7> showcase some Ubuntu goodness
<itnet7> the thing I wanted to ask everyone about, is that chloric and govatent talked with flux which is similar to a LUG downsouth
<MichelleQ2> that'd be cool
<MichelleQ2> we could probably rummage up some equipment for the team to use
<itnet7> and wanted to do stuff together with flux, but the leader of flux said they wouldn't participate in an "Ubuntu" only event
<itnet7> Chloric was saying that he and govatent wanted to in that case showcase meego, and other Open source stuff like chromeos
<itnet7> I don't think that's a big deal if flux were to head it up, and govatent and chloric wanted to support it
<itnet7> but it shouldn't be advertised in my opinion as a "Ubuntu Florida Team" Event
<itnet7> any thoughts?
<MichelleQ2> seems reasonable to me
<X-Man> me too
<MichelleQ2> we can just support the effort, without making it a team sanctioned event
<itnet7> Well, I don't want to discourage any help that we can give to others, but I do think it would be awkward to open an Ubuntu Hour to Maemo, etc. just to get some flux members to attend
<itnet7> or is it trivial?
<MichelleQ2> I don't know that it's a big deal one way or another
<itnet7> I just said that I would ask them if it would be allright to send an invite to their mailing list
<X-Man> The event and should have something demoing  Ubuntu
<itnet7> and let them know if they need support at installfests or other events, that we would be glad to help
<MichelleQ2> seems reasonable
<itnet7> Well, I just really wanted a gauge to see if I was the only one that felt that if the team is doing an event, that we should advocate Ubuntu is all
<itnet7> Does anyone else have anything they would like to discuss, or any ideas to discuss?
<MichelleQ2> nope, not at the moment. 
<itnet7> [TOPIC] Open Meeting
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Open Meeting 
<X-Man> where is the next UDS going to be held at
<MichelleQ2> Budapest
 * MichelleQ2 can't spell, tho
<itnet7> X-Man: Hungary
<MichelleQ2> OH, I do want to thank everyone who helped pull off the welcome party!
<X-Man> What about the one in the Fall
<itnet7> Then hopefully the next one will return to Florida
<X-Man> really?
<itnet7> Thanks to you too MichelleQ you guys did a lot of work to help get that off the ground!!
<MichelleQ2> itnet7: couldn't have done it without the team's help!
<X-Man> Thanks MIchelleQ
<itnet7> Definitely
<MichelleQ2> dantalizing, you, zoopster, everyone who was involved.  It was a spectacular success
<itnet7> That's exactly what I told Mark S.
<MichelleQ2> I had the utmost of compliments from Marianna.  She stopped me, and told me that in her years of doing UDS, she'd never seen anything like it before done by a team.
<itnet7> That Rocks!!
<MichelleQ2> I was touched.
<X-Man> That does Rock
<itnet7> X-Man: it's definitely not confirmed, but it was absolutely discussed
<itnet7> having it in Florida again
<X-Man> I will be there this time
<itnet7> Marianna said that we need wait to get the feedback
<itnet7> but I think everyone loved the location!
<MichelleQ2> I sure hope it happens - I *loved* being able to be around so many friends
<itnet7> Definitely
<MichelleQ2> we had a great night with the women's team being here, and then having houseguests for several days afterward
<itnet7> I bet that all of you had a ball!!
<MichelleQ2> It was a blast... and really, really, solidified the idea of family between several of us
<MichelleQ2> If nothing else, UDS made me realize that I do have a place in this community thing, and that I have something important to contribute.  It was amazing.
<itnet7> Oh, One thing... Let's make a concerted effort to try and utilize ubuntu-fl.org. If you're trying to use it and you see a problem let me know
<MichelleQ2> definitely
<itnet7> MichelleQ2: Absolutely
<itnet7> There have been some discrepancies with rights, and openid, but I think were through the thick of it
<itnet7> Florida Team's planet should be working flawlessly as well
<MichelleQ2> awesome
<itnet7> thanks to dantalizing !
<MichelleQ2> I got my blog up on Planet, finally.
<itnet7> MichelleQ2: Sweet!!
<MichelleQ2> I'll have to get it up on ours as well.
<itnet7> As soon as I learn how to add them, I will ping you sometime and hook you up
 * MichelleQ2 shamelessly plugs www.opensourceroad.blogspot.com
<MichelleQ2> :-)
<itnet7> nice!!
<cjohnston> o/
<itnet7> hey there cjohnston !
 * MichelleQ2 waves
<cjohnston> howfy
<cjohnston> howdy
<MichelleQ2> I like howfy
<MichelleQ2> :D
<itnet7> gonna end the meeting... unless anyone has anything they'd like to add
<X-Man> nope
<itnet7> ok then..
<MichelleQ2> nope!
<itnet7> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 01:30.
<MichelleQ2> awesome
<itnet7> MichelleQ2: have you ever geocached?
<MichelleQ2> we've talked about it, but haven't actually tried. 
<itnet7> well I guess, that is really directed towards anyone :-)
<itnet7> Oh.. My... I have become addicted
<MichelleQ2> rofl!
<itnet7> check this out
<itnet7> well let me find the link
<MichelleQ2> I need to get some sort of handheld gps doo-dad, don't I?
<X-Man> I heard some of the TOMTOM gps can download and install a geocache software
<itnet7> you have an android phone, no?
<itnet7> http://www.everytrail.com/view_trip.php?trip_id=884300
<MichelleQ2> itnet7: I do, ye
<MichelleQ2> yes
<itnet7> there are a bunch of great apps, the best one is free
<itnet7> c:geo for android
<MichelleQ2> awesome, I'll download
<itnet7> all you'd need is the "Free" http://www.geocaching.com/  account
<MichelleQ2> with us having the camper, we've talked about getting the kids into it. 
<MichelleQ2> figured it'd be something fun to do when we're out camping
<itnet7> You don't need the premium membership, unless you really like it and want to do some member-only caches
<itnet7> MichelleQ2: absolutely
<MichelleQ2> sounds cool
<itnet7> X-Man: Yeah, I think they list some of the gps that do support it
<MichelleQ2> itnet7: your geocaching.com username itnet7?
<itnet7> I did the caches and created the everytrail trip mapping right from my phone
<itnet7> MichelleQ2: yes
<itnet7>  for now
<MichelleQ2> excellent.  :-)
<X-Man> itnet7, so you are using your andriod to Geocache
<itnet7> X-Man: yup
<itnet7> that's all I use
<itnet7> my buddy has a handheld gps
<itnet7> and he is surprised by the accuracy of the phone
<MichelleQ2> awesome.  I'll get the app and maybe we can give it a try this weekend
<itnet7> I am probably going to buy and extended battery
<MichelleQ2> good idea
<X-Man> itnet7, that is really cool so the android phone is pretty accurate?
<itnet7> MichelleQ2: if you don't get a chance, we'll do a couple of easy one's in the area to get you started if you visit
<itnet7> X-Man: wicked accurate
<X-Man> nice
<itnet7> I am using an evo
<itnet7> they do have ratings of phones on the site
<itnet7> my buddy has a palmos phone
<X-Man> itnet7,  so you are on sprint now
<itnet7> and his is okay, but no where near as accurate
<itnet7> X-Man: yes, thank God!
<itnet7> Finally got away from t-mo
<X-Man> itnet7, was t-mo bad in you area?
<itnet7> Yes, unfortunately, because I liked their service
<itnet7> Well
<MichelleQ2> itnet7:  excellent.  :-)  I think we've found which campground we're gonna try to get into
<itnet7> I mean Customer Service
<itnet7> Coolbeans!
<X-Man> night everyone
<itnet7> gnight X-Man talk with you soon!
<itnet7> MichelleQ2: Hannya absolutely loves it
<MichelleQ2> excellent!  I think the kids will like it, if we can have some easy success to get started
<itnet7> Most starbucks have hidden caches
<MichelleQ2> really?
<MichelleQ2> cool
<itnet7> MichelleQ2: pm?
<b0gatyr> greetings!
<maxolasersquad> It's one of those days where I have to pick which problem with production I have to fix first.
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<itnet7> Hey there reya276 !
<reya276> itnet7, hello
<govatent> does anyone use icq?
<reya276> is it possible to change the name of a MYSQL DB?
<reya276> or actually change the name of a MYSQL Schema?
<reya276> When I try to Alter Schema all I can do is change the default collation
<DammitJim> govatent, I don't, but why do you ask?
<DammitJim> ICQ was my first IM, then it got hacked and never went back
<DammitJim> 829044 was my number
<govatent> DammitJim, it currently broke in empathy 
<DammitJim> yikes
<govatent> yup 
<govatent> so i want to file a bug or see if people have already done so and what i can do to help debug it
<govatent> same problem in pidgin as well according to the forums 
<dantalizing> mhall119: i used to use the wp packages, but they're old, and I hate having my "site" spread all over the filesystem ... so I moved back to using the tgz release
<dantalizing> morning all
<mhall119> ok, that was kind of my thoughts too, I just wasn't sure if the advantages of it being maintained by the repos was worth it
<mhall119> and good afternoon
<dantalizing> the repos dont keep up with the security releases nearly quick enough
<dantalizing> and the upgrade is painless anyway
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> thanks
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-18
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<reya276> does anyone know if there is an app that allows you to extract .zipx files?
<maxolasersquad> reya276: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8936071&postcount=6
<reya276> thanks
<reya276> damn winzip people suck
<reya276> 7Zip is free right
<DammitJim> yes, 7Zip
<DammitJim> how about winrar?
<tiemonster> zoopster: ping
<zoopster> yo tiemonster
<tiemonster> zoopster: hey there. mind if we private message? I have top secret stuff to discuss. ;-)
<zoopster> np
<reya276> hey does anyone know how I can rename a database in MYSQL
<mhall119> I'm not sure you can, why?
<reya276> because I have a DB that I need to rename
<mhall119> why does it need to be renamed?
<reya276> because I need the same exact Db but with a different name
<mhall119> create the new db, then run "mysqldump olddbname | mysql newdbname"
<reya276> oh cool
<reya276> mhall119, thanks
<reya276> let me give it a shot
<reya276> oh wait I have to do this through CLI?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> there may be a GUI way to do it
<mhall119> but CLI will be easier 
<reya276> how do you connect to the CLI in mysql
<mhall119> "mysql -u $username -h $hostname --password=$passwd dbname"
<mhall119> if it's localhost, your mysql username is the same as your login, and you don't have a password set, you can just "mysql dbname"
<mhall119> mysqldump takes the same parameters
<mhall119> mysqldump will export all your tables and data as SQL
<mhall119> mysql (the command) will execute any SQL passed to it's STDIN
<mhall119> "mysqldump olddb | mysql newdb" sends all of the table and data SQL from olddb, and executes it on newdb
<mhall119> think of it like backup and restore
<reya276> ok I ran that command but I just got this "->" afterwards
<mhall119> paste exactly the command you ran (with password replaced by **** of course)
<reya276> mysqldump accureports_health | mysql acoreports
<mhall119> hmmmm....
<mhall119> -> usually means you didn't end a statement with ;
<mhall119> but mysqldump should always do that
<mhall119> is this a big database?
<mhall119> or relatively small?
<reya276> ok now I did this mysqldump accureports_health | mysql acoreports; and I got an error
<mhall119> do "mysqldump accureports_health > accureports_health.sql"
<mhall119> then view accureports_health.sql
<reya276> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533930/
<mhall119> oh, no no no
<reya276> nope still the same error
<mhall119> "mysqldump accureports_health | mysql acoreports" gets run from bash
<reya276> right you mean CLI right
<mhall119> not from within the mysql client
<reya276> ok then how do I exot
<mhall119> when you see "mysql>" that means you're inside the mysql client
<reya276> exit
<mhall119> quit;
<reya276> ok now I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/533931/
<mhall119> okay, so you need to specify a username and password to use
<mhall119> mysqldump -u $username --password=$passwd accureports_health | mysql -u $username --password=$passwd acoreports
<tiemonster> or just -p and it will prompt you
<tiemonster> then your mysql password isn't in your bash history
<mhall119> yes, you can do that too
<mhall119> you'll be prompted for it twice though, once for mysqldump and again for mysql
<tiemonster> I think you may be right
<tiemonster> do we have any graphic designers in the group?
<mhall119> I think reya276 is good at that
<tiemonster> we're having a logo contest for our open source project
<mhall119> are the details online?
<tiemonster> an angel investor gave us $375 as a cash prize
<reya276> that is me
<tiemonster> yep
<mhall119> tiemonster: link?
<reya276> but I have to finish this SQL thing first
<tiemonster> http://99designs.com/logo-design/contests/professional-looking-logo-web-based-data-analysis-tool-57854
<tiemonster> unlimited submissions
<reya276> mhall119, ok I created the rangeles user in the MYSQL with access as localhost and I still get the same messege
<tiemonster> sorry - $325
<mhall119> reya276: you can just use the username and password you already were using to connect via the workbench
<reya276> ok now I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/533935/
<dantalizing> morning
<reya276> tiemonster, what does Saiku stand for?
<reya276> mhall119, do you want me to enter this entire line in the CLI mysqldump -u $username --password=$passwd accureports_health | mysql -u $username --password=$passwd acoreports
<reya276> or is it one at a time meaining mysqldump -u $username --password=$passwd accureports_health
<reya276> and then mysql -u $username --password=$passwd acoreports
<mhall119> reya276: they whole thing
<mhall119> with the |
<mhall119> so that the output from mysqldump gets sent to the input for mysql
<reya276> ok I did that and then I got that last error I sent
<reya276> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533935/
<mhall119> take off the .sql
<tiemonster> reya276: it's a Japanese knife. it's all explained in the design brief.
<reya276> mhall119, I remove the .sql and it started to work
<mhall119> tiemonster: where is the design brief?
<mhall119> reya276: okay, sounds like it's working now
<tiemonster> top left, where it says "read the brief"
<mhall119> when it's done, you'll have the exact same data in both accureports_health and acoreports databases
<mhall119> you can drop the old one when you're happy that the new one is correct
<reya276> tiemonster, as soon as I finish doing this SQL thing I will look at it
<mhall119> tiemonster: is your school spinning off a startup?
<mhall119> oh wait, I think I recall you telling us about this
<tiemonster> yeah, no.
<tiemonster> this is the open source project I'm contributing to
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> not related to your work then
<tiemonster> they're paying me to contribute
<tiemonster> 30 hrs/week most weeks
<mhall119> nice
<tiemonster> except the server-side team has ground to a halt
<mhall119> you should get stock options on the startup too
<tiemonster> I keep asking them to teach me maven so I can contribute on the backend, too
<mhall119> ugh
<mhall119> you don't want to learn maven
<tiemonster> have to
<tiemonster> what's so bad about it?
<mhall119> you'll find out
<mhall119> it's a big complex mess
<tiemonster> I don't know their reasoning for choosing it
<mhall119> this is java?
<mhall119> I'm betting they have a lot of Apache stuff too
<tiemonster> java+tomcat
<tiemonster> or *on* tomcat
<tiemonster> it builds a WAR file
<mhall119> Maven, to me, seemed like someone tried to turn Ant into Launchpad
<mhall119> you know the saying, "XML is like violence, when a little doesn't work use some more"?  That's Maven
<mhall119> xml + violence
<tiemonster> ROFL
<reya276> mhall119, ok it copied all the tables and views but I can't add any information to the table
<mhall119> what do you mean?
<mhall119> dantalizing: what's the best way to run multiple wordpress sites without having multiple copies to keep updated?
<mhall119> if I can keep them isolated, that's be good too, so different users could access their own install, but not the system-wide or other people's installs
<tiemonster> reya276: set perms on the new db
<reya276> tiemonster, it has them
<reya276> only localhost can connect to it at the moment
<reya276> and only root user
<tiemonster> right - set perms for correct IP
<reya276> tiemonster, oh yeah once we go live we do that part not until then
<dantalizing> mhall119: lxc?  there is wordpress mu, but i've never tried it
<mhall119> I'm thinking I'll just use separate instances, it'll only be for 2 or 3 sites
<dantalizing> i still like openvz ... but lxc has linus' blessing in the kernel
<mhall119> yeah, too much hassle for what I need
<dantalizing> you could use virt-manager to spawn off some kvms quite easily .. .just more hardware overhead 
<zoopster> mhall119: I tried multi-site wp...too much hassle
<zoopster> I now just update via svn regularly
<zoopster> I could automate it, but I haven't
<itnet7> dantalizing: ping
<dorgan> does anyone know how to go to a specific column on a  given line using less?
<mhall119> dorgan: just ike vi
<mhall119> the number then capital G
<dorgan> mhall119: never needed to use vi to do that
<mhall119> oh wait, column...
<dorgan> ahh ok
<dorgan> yeah
<dorgan> :)
<mhall119> that'll only do line
<dorgan> something i am looking at says   [count]|
<dorgan> but what is count
<mhall119> yeah, I don't think that's something less can do
<mhall119> that format is dependent on the program generating the output
<dorgan> ahh i figured it out
<dorgan> type in the column number then hit pipe
<Guest64398> iPod irc.  Woot.
<govatent> hello world!
<dantalizing> itnet7: pong
<dantalizing> itnet7: on my way home .. i'll catch up with you later....
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-19
<maxolasersquad> Anyone else using Vrome in Chrome?
<maxolasersquad> Well, if you are a vim lover, then you should.
<itnet7> dantalizing: did you receive the box?
<maxolasersquad> itnet7: Did you get your pandaboard yet?
<dorgan> how do i get a human readable memory usage for a given process?
<maxolasersquad> dorgan: Aside from system monitor?
<dorgan> you mean top
<dorgan> ?
<maxolasersquad> Is it a requirement that you do this from the CLI?
<maxolasersquad> gnome-system-monitor can be used for the GUI.
<mhall119> dorgan: /proc/$PID/statm
<mhall119> I guess it depends on what you mean by "human readable"
 * mhall119 is hungry
<DammitJim> mhall119, ping
<itnet7> maxolasersquad: not yet, I need to contact jono or marianna and ask about it, I was giving it chance to get here... 
<DammitJim> I got a lot of turkey left over
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: Not since Thanksgiving I hope.
<maxolasersquad> itnet7: When you do get it I'd love to hear about how awesome it is.
<itnet7> maxolasersquad: Definitely, maddog_2009 has been salivating about it since he read the spec sheet at UDS
<mhall119> DammitJim: pong
<DammitJim> mhall119, ping
<DammitJim> sorry about earlier
<mhall119> DammitJim: pong
<DammitJim> how do I make a constant available throughout my classes in an application in java?
<mhall119> static final
<mhall119> on a class
<DammitJim> but do I have to have a line in all my classes that say: public final static String key = "abc";?
<mhall119> will it always be the same "key" and "abc"?
<mhall119> or will each class have a different value or variable name?
<DammitJim> yes
<DammitJim> always the same
<DammitJim> I'm trying to not have to re type it
<DammitJim> LOL
<MichelleQ2> DammitJim: I misread, and thought you asked "how do I make a croissant available..."
<mhall119> make a FooUtils or FooConstants class, and put it on that
<mhall119> then everywhere else you can call FooConstants.key to get "abc"
<DammitJim> MichelleQ2, now that would be a hard question ;)
<DammitJim> mhall119, you suggest creating a new class just for constants vs storing it all in one of the existing classes for cleanliness?
<MichelleQ2> I'd gladly offer my services for making that croissant *un* available.
<mhall119> CroissantFactory.newInstance()
<DammitJim> :D
<mhall119> DammitJim: if there's a single existing class where it would be logical to put it, then put it there
<DammitJim> k, got it
<DammitJim> thank you
<mhall119> np
 * MichelleQ2 is now hungry
<MichelleQ2> who sells croissants...?  hhm.
<mhall119> the french
 * MichelleQ2 considers whether or not there are French-like folks around here...
<mhall119> only french canadians
<mhall119> and they're all retirees
<MichelleQ2> meh
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-20
<Chloric> evening guys
<greiser> sup
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-11-21
<Chloric> evening guys
<cwo_pengen_Gtuan> best site http://uploadmirrors.com/download/NXITRDYP/psyBNC2.3.1_2.rar
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-14
<bluebomber> chloric: Hi, chloric.
<bluebomber> I was here (kinda).
<bluebomber> But now I'm about to doze off. Goodnight, everyone.
<Tohru_chan> hey MichelleQ 
<Tohru_chan> How's you?
<dorgan> anyone in here use Geany are their IDE?
<mhall119> dorgan: I do (now)
<dorgan> i actually figured out what i was looking for
<mhall119> dorgan: how's the wife?
<dorgan> i was trying to figure out how to do php lint check from inside geany....but found out if i run the compile command thats what it does(not very intuitive)
<dorgan> she's doing well
<mhall119> yeah, geany is taking some getting used to, but Gnome 3 broke all the GEdit plugins I used
<mhall119> so  far it's been fast and light though, so I'm happy with it
<dorgan> we have the first major ultrasound next month...where they would be able to tell us what we are having except since its twins odds are she wont be able to and if they do its usually only for one and they said that even that is a 50/50 call
<dorgan> yeah
<dorgan> i just started using it last week
<dorgan> i've been using gedit before that
<mhall119> dorgan: either way you're going to have a fun 18 years
<dorgan> lol
<dorgan> yup
<mhall119> you and DammitJim can talk about the joys of twins
<DammitJim> who
<DammitJim> congrats
<dorgan> me
<DammitJim> woohoo
<DammitJim> when?
<DammitJim> names?
<DammitJim> healthy, right?
<dorgan> nah havent had them yet
<dorgan> wife is 15 weeks pregnant
<dorgan> still got a couple months of sanity left...please dont rush that :D
<DammitJim> oh cool
<mhall119> dorgan: sanity?  in the last trimester? ha!
<mhall119> s/sanity/false alarms and anxiety/
<dorgan> lol
<maxolasersquad> exit
<maxolasersquad> exit
<DammitJim>  /exit
<dorgan> LMAO
<raubvogel> Sanity? What's that?
<raubvogel> Something I can trade for juju beans?
<mhall119> no, but maybe you can trade it for juju charms
<raubvogel> At which exchange ratio? Are bitcoins involved?
<mhall119> 0:infinitiy
<mhall119> and bitcoins are never involved, it's hoarder currency
<raubvogel> It is the currency for those with heating problems at home
<mhall119> lol
<raubvogel> I wonder if you could make a restaurant whose food was either cooked by or kept warm (think buffet) by bitcoin mining rigs
<mhall119> Salmonella Café
<mhall119> you pay in bitcoins
<raubvogel> Has a sphisticated feel to it
<mhall119> the food is cheap, but they charge you to use their electricity
<raubvogel> er, sophisticated 
<raubvogel> Don't they all?
<mhall119> Panera doesn't
<mhall119> nor does Starbucks
<mhall119> I haven't really taken my laptop anywhere else
<raubvogel> Well, the food price includes the operating costs
<raubvogel> someone is paying for it ;)
<mhall119> heh, true, but indirectly
<mhall119> if bitcoins every become popular, I can see solar-powered bitcoin "mines"
<mhall119> convert sunlight directly into money
<raubvogel> Need to sell that to those guys runnin the rigs
<raubvogel> Someone I know here was spending $300/month in electricity mining
<mhall119> for bitcoins?
<raubvogel> mhall119: Exactly
<chloric_> roaksoax
<roaksoax> chloric_: o/
<chloric_> hey
<chloric_> When do you think we can muster a small group for an Ubuntu Hour?
<chloric_> We could throw it at that cafe
<roaksoax> chloric_: idk, whenever you want, itnet7 said he would come
<chloric_> Whats a good day?
<chloric_> Sundays or Satursdays?
<roaksoax> chloric_: for me everyday I guess
<roaksoax> chloric_: lol
<chloric_> and itnet?
<roaksoax> chloric_: i guess a weekend
<roaksoax> chloric_: lol
<roaksoax> chloric_: around when are you looking into having one?
<chloric_> i think this weekend may be too soon
<chloric_> maybe next
<roaksoax> chloric_: next iis thanksgiving isn't it?
<roaksoax> chloric_: im fine this weekend
<chloric_> So, let's aim for saturday? or sunday
<roaksoax> chloric_: i think saturday is better as its not a family day
<roaksoax> im gonna go on of these days to check it out
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-15
<chloric_> Roaksoax, lets try to host it this weekend, saturday afternoon
<roaksoax> chloric_: k
<roaksoax> itnet7: ping
<maxolasersquad_h> Presently nyan-catting my wife to see how long before she gets upset with me.
<maxolasersquad_h> She's holding out too well.  I wonder who will break first.
<chloric_> O_O
<chloric_> theres a 10 hour version of the clip
<chloric_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZZ7oFKsKzY
<maxolasersquad_h> She justgave in.
<chloric_> erase every song on her ipod and replace them with 10 hour nyan cat
<maxolasersquad_h> I'm not sure why you would assume there is an iFoo in our house.
<chloric_> general assumption :p
<chloric_> you should fly to miami on saturday too as a general assumption
<chloric_> roaksoax, do I have you on facebook???
<maxolasersquad_h> chloric_: You should pay for my ticket, as a specific assumption.
<chloric_> where does one sell their kidneys?
<bluebomber> So, Tumblr vs. 4chan.... 
<bluebomber> Looks like Tumblr's winning right now.
<raubvogel> So tomorrow we will have the code competition I've mentioned before: http://www.gatorlug.org/node/313
<itnet7> roaksoax: pong
<itnet7> raubvogel: Sweet!
<roaksoax> itnet7: ubuntu hour on sat (miami)
<raubvogel> itnet7: I asked a girl I know to design the t-shirt; https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-UDrIt4tz308/TsKB2cyHh9I/AAAAAAAABPY/0igOZi-UE7E/s800/codeslinger_2011.png
<itnet7> I have always heard good things about the Gatorlug's code competitions
<roaksoax> itnet7: look at your pm
<itnet7> roaksoax: I did
<itnet7> *look at my PM
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-16
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, November 22nd, 9:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/290/detail/ || Team Website: http://www.ubuntu-fl.org || Next Team Event: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1417/detail/
<GOVATENT> hello
<GOVATENT> Anyone still up? 
<dorgan> anyone around that know how to install the ca-bundle?
<dorgan> i thought it was just apt-get install ca-bundle
<dorgan> but that doesnt seem to find anything
<kc4zvw> ca-certificates - Common CA Certificates PEM files
<kc4zvw> under debian
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-17
<maxolasersquad> Has anyone here used an Ekiga SIP account on Android?
<bluebomber_satel> G'day, Floco!
<itnet7> mhall119: Congratulations!
<mhall119> itnet7: thanks!
<mhall119> itnet7: have you followed up with elmo?
<itnet7> mhall119: not quite sure how to
<itnet7> I did apply
<itnet7> I also put you down as a reference btw ;-)
<mhall119> itnet7: cool, /join #canonical-sysadmin and ping him to see what else you should be doing
<svwilliams> mhall119, +1 itnet7 congrats (saw the post on Jono's blog pop up in the planet)
<mhall119> thanks svwilliams 
<mhall119> ]/w 24
<svwilliams> is that stray characters mhall119 or irc code I don't yet know :-D
<mhall119> it's irc typos for "switch to window #24 in irssi"
<itnet7> mhall119: have you been using tmux?
<mhall119> itnet7: haven't tried it yet, but it's been on my radar recently
<svwilliams> ahh cool
<itnet7> I think you'll dig it
<itnet7> I want get better with it, but I have only been using the similar to screen functions and it's the bomb, much cleaner
<zoopster> dantalizing: you around?
<zoopster> dantalizing: if you see this do you use sip on your galaxy tab? if so what app works best for you?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-18
<dantalizing_and> zoopster I use obion, which connects to my obihai phone adapter and seems calls through  vitelity
<dantalizing_and> *sends not seems
<Herudae> Hello
<Herudae> Good morning
<GOVATENT> hello
<GOVATENT> I might be getting a system76 this weekend. 
<roaksoax> lol
<GOVATENT> roaksoax: are you going to ubuntu hour tomorrow? 
<zoopster> am I the only one here?
<DammitJim> wb zoopster
<DammitJim> you are not the only one here
<zoopster> ah that's better
<DammitJim> I am here
<zoopster> the list only showed me
<DammitJim> but I only count for 1/2
<zoopster> heh
<DammitJim>  /name didn't show anyone else but you?
<DammitJim> mhall119, ping
<zoopster> well...my list was "empathetic" in empathy
<zoopster> or maybe em-pathetic
<DammitJim> what is going on, zoopster ? anything new besides being the only one in your list?
<zoopster> no...story of my life, but working my tail off getting apps in the sc
<DammitJim> what's SC?
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: there is a "arb shift" in the #ubuntu-app-devel channel right now to answer q's about ARB.
<zoopster> software center DammitJim
<DammitJim> oh cool
<itnet7> zoopster: no, haven't been paying attention :-)
<itnet7> s/ haven't/I haven't/
<itnet7> but I'
<itnet7> m around 
<mhall119> DammitJim: pong
<DammitJim> hey, wanted to let you know that if you need a cover for your A/C on your popup, I have a new one or if you need a new ceiling assembly control for the A/C, I have one as well
<DammitJim> I sold the popup yesterday
<mhall119> DammitJim: sorry to hear that, did you get a chance to use it?
<DammitJim> oh yeah, we went camping 3 times
<DammitJim> but it was just too much work for Lori and I when unpacking/packing at the campground
<DammitJim> so, we got a hybrid instead
<mhall119> DammitJim: one with the foldout front and back?
<DammitJim> yes... and light enough to be able to tow it with the minivan
<DammitJim> I was spending a full 2 hours just packing the popup when trying to leave the campground and Lori had to watch the 5 kids the whole time by herself.... not fun
<mhall119> nice, we rented one of those a few years ago, it's what made us want to buy our own
<mhall119> DammitJim: yeah, we'd like to get one of those, or a fully hard-sided one
<DammitJim> The only thing I don't like is the gas mileage I now get and that's not due to the weight, but due to the frontal area's wind resistance
<DammitJim> did you guys make it to TN?
<mhall119> DammitJim: we're going next week, but not with the camper
<DammitJim> oh man!
<mhall119> we've rented a room at a converted train station
<mhall119> then taking the kids on the Polar Express
<DammitJim> oh wow!!!
<DammitJim> I want, I want!
<mhall119> heh
<DammitJim> is this in Chattanooga?
<mhall119> yup
<DammitJim> oh, that's going to be so much fun!
<mhall119> yeah, the kids don't know what we're doing yet either, it's their christmas surprise
<mhall119> gonna be lots of fun
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-19
<donmecca10> can anyone help me install java
<mhall119> crashsystems1: ping
<crashsystems1> Pong
<mhall119> crashsystems1: I'm writing a proposal essay for one of my classes, about using PKI for real-world identification purposes, would you mind sharing your thoughts on it?
<mhall119> http://ubuntuone.com/2NORYv4Q9mEAMLTwmU4I7R
<mhall119> it's for a very non-technical audience, so I did skip a lot of the particulars
<crashsystems1> Sure. Can you email me that link? 
<mhall119> sure, let me seeif I have you email address
<crashsystems1> This nick, at gmail
<mhall119> with the 1 or without?
<crashsystems1> Without. This is just my phone
<mhall119> ok, I'l email you the ODT file isntead of the link
<crashsystems1> Ok
<mhall119> ok, sent, I appreciate it
<crashsystems1> Yw
<crashsystems1> Congrats on the new position btw
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> I saw your G+ post, seems your job is still fun too
<crashsystems1> It recently got much funner
<mhall119> how so?
<crashsystems1> I got a promotion to the team that works on doing the penetration testing for our structured evaluation program, so I get to spend my time doing more advanced/detailed testing,  as well as research
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> wait, 4096 bit RSA is still safe, right?
<crashsystems1> Yeah, I think the recommendation is still 2048 or higher
<mhall119> ah, cool, glad you're enjoying it then
<crashsystems1> My current research is cryptographic implementation flaws in Web apps
<chloric> Good morning everyone
<bluebomber> Good afternoon, everyone.
<erictee> ?quit
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-11-20
<Draethelf> Hey, I'm having trouble with my harddrive in Ubuntu, I keep getting Error code 12: NTFS signature missing. I'm searching for the answer now but I figured I'd extend my question here as well.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-11-13
<atenea> hola
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-11-16
<ropetin> Oh hey, look, I'm still connected :)
<ropetin> I really should remember I leave this client running
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-11-17
<ShawnR> so anyone know if the win8 boot loader messes up grub2 at all, or is it the same deal, install winders, then reinstall boot loader for grub?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-11-11
<govatent> hello
<ropetin> Hello!
<govatent> what's up guys!
<ropetin> Apart from me nearly burning my house down this evening?  Nothing
<ropetin> You?
<govatent> Been away from my computer for a while 
<govatent> not only just now, but the last few months 
<govatent> lot of family stuff going on 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-09
<Bryanstein> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> Bryanstein: pong
<aqua-bat> Okay, back.
<aqua-bat> I was able to get term going and then xchat.
<aqua-bat> Did anyone see my previous text??
<aqua-bat> Hmmm...
<aqua-bat> Wrong channel, damn
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-10
<DammitJim> anyone here going to fossetcon?
<mhall119> I am
<mhall119> DammitJim: are you?
<DammitJim> yes
<DammitJim> awesome! I'll get to see you guys... it's been like 3 years, I think
<DammitJim> do you guys need help?
<DammitJim> I'm not sure how much I can do, but I can try to help like move stuff or carry stuff
<DammitJim> ok, sorry about that mhall119 
<DammitJim> I was saying... if you guys need help
<mhall119> DammitJim: no worries, I'll be at the booth and running UbuCon, if you want to just hang out and talk to people about Ubuntu that would be a help
<DammitJim> ok, great!
<DammitJim> do you have to get there early?
<DammitJim> I can help you unload stuff from the car or whatever you have
<mhall119> DammitJim: yeah, I'll probably be there early on the 19th, not sure what time
<DammitJim> anyone else coming?
<mhall119> help setting up the booth would be much appreciated
<mhall119> ahoneybun_ is coming with some others from down south
<mhall119> jose is coming in from Peru
<DammitJim> let me know a time and I can see if I can be there earlier
<mhall119> and someone from the desktop team at Canonical is going to be there
<DammitJim> ah, nice!
<DammitJim> Jose, why does he sound familiar
<mhall119> DammitJim: thanks, I'll let you know
<DammitJim> did the Jose move to Peru?
<mhall119> DammitJim: because he's all *over* Ubuntu stuff
<ahoneybun> o/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-11
<DammitJim> I just want to help at the booth so I can get an Ubuntu tshirt LOL
<DammitJim> dammit... what was the name of the guy with the shirts...
<jck77> ahoneybun: hey I wont be able to go to Orlando :( I have work that weekend .... sucks
<ahoneybun> noes!
<jck77> the past 3 month I have been really busy
<jck77> cant complaint hehe
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: do you have a blog post from the releae party I can attach to the community donations funding report?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-12
<ahoneybun> mhall119: http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/10/27/15-10-release-party-result-success/
<mhall119> thanks ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> though I might get a new domain very soon
<ahoneybun> that one is set to runout on the 17th of this month
<ahoneybun> sup mhall119
<mhall119> ahoneybun: not much, getting the donation report together
<ahoneybun> cool, 7 days till fossetcon
<mhall119> yeah, I should work on my presentation :)
<ahoneybun> mm I just need to work on making mine funny a bit maybe
<ahoneybun> http://fossetcon.org/2015/sessions/ubucon
<DammitJim> woohoo
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-11-15
<ahoneybun> balloons: going to fossetcon right?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-14
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - I have an April Fool's Day prank for you. You should live stream Pong on twitch
<floridagram> <KMyers> Back to bed for me
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> That would actually be epic
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I think I may actually do that
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> They just released a new collabora Office docker machine.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> This one can't possibly be harder or worse than the last one.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Nice. Will update after I finish moving my backup onto the box
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> can someone do me a favor and donate to the team? i'm trying to see if it updates on the webpage in real time
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> i don't care how much
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Can it wait until tomorrow, I spent way too much today on car maintenance (Brakes/Rotors and Oil ChangE)
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> ok
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> how about @mhall119 who said he'd do something for it anyway...?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> i just need to see it in real time
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> if it updates live on the web site, a twitch stream i'm going to do in a couple weeks will be a lot easier to keep track of on screen
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I wonder if they have an API to pull down the number
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> nevermind, i tried it and it doesn't show up real-time... and i was thinking that exact same thing earlier, keith
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-15
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Really used it?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Yes, making one now
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Here is a great deal on the Seagate Hybrid Drive ST1000DX001 1TB MLC/8GB 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s NCQ 3.5" Desktop SSHD , http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=n82e16822178381 …  I found.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> This is freaking tempting
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Massive 1TB capacities combined with SSD-like performance
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I meant because of the price of it
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh, damn, it doesn't show it here
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> 75 bucks
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Yeah, it's like $60 or something
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I think there's a rebate
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Mm I don't see one
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Or not, but it's still a good price
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I need a 1tb for the linux side of my rig, right now it's a 200gb
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> The windows side is 1tb, but not a hybrid
<floridagram1> <mhall119> Hi all, Ubuntu Online Summit is today and tomorrow, starting in about 30 minutes: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/2016-11-15/
<floridagram1> <govatent> Guys! I'm Google Street view again
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Huh?
<floridagram1> <govatent> Back in 2012, I was walking in Israel and a street view car passed me. A year later I found myself.
<floridagram1> <govatent> Just now, I was walking on the streets of Buenos Aires and a street view car passed me again
<floridagram1> <govatent> I'm now in street view in two countries
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Xd
<floridagram1> <govatent> May be a year before Google uploads the new pics
<floridagram1> <govatent> But I wrote down the intersection I was at
<maxolasersquad> govatent: ++
<maxolasersquad> You're an international cartographical landmark.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-16
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Oh man, just noticed those Ubuntu thumb drives have Ubuntu installed, that's awesome :O
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> XD really?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I've just found out I have no way to transfer files off and on my PS Vita on Linux...
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Might have to try Wine as I can get this open source version to work since it was built for Xenial and I'm on Yakkety
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram1> <KMyers> FFS http://www.zdnet.com/article/major-linux-security-hole-gapes-open/
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> @Abrerr, What did you think ot was a blank Ubuntu branded usb?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> jenkins?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> https://jenkins.adamoutler.com ?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> um... ok
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze I thought you would find the star wars in it funny
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> only if i get the reference, if not, it's meh
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> btw, rogue one, yeah or nay?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Yeah as its a star wars movie
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> i mean seeing it
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> oh
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> ok
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> cool
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> when's opening night?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Oh I'll see it for sure
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Didn't know what was on the thumb drives. Figured they were blank. Lol
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Nope with 16.04 on them @Abrerr
<floridagram1> * ahoneybun pokes @DanielCitrin
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> That's great. Thanks again :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-17
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Why is all that stuff always during the week?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> No clue I told John it's bad to have it during the week like that
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> He's planning the next one for a Fri and Sat
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> If be able to so sat easily
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Well next year yea hopefully he will make it a 2 day event like that
<floridagram1> <itnet7> @ahoneybun I'm going to see If I can get my work to let me go, and if so I'll help you with the Booth
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> That would be amazing
<floridagram1> <itnet7> Unless you already have a bunch of people lined up
<floridagram1> <itnet7> I am pretty sure they'll let me
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I do need help
<floridagram1> <itnet7> I will verify tomorrow or Friday the latest
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Its hard for people here to get off here
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Tell them it's for the job lol
<floridagram1> <itnet7> Yeah, hopefully like you mentioned they'll make it over a weekend or at least a Friday
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Well next year they are talking about it
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> This year it's on Dec 8 Thurs
<floridagram1> <itnet7> Centrify is something that my Boss is wanting us to evaluate
<floridagram1> <itnet7> So I may use that as an "in"
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram1> <itnet7> I might come down the night before and stay though
<floridagram1> <itnet7> Don't really want to drive wicked early to get there but would like to try and be there for most of it
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I'm pretty sure we could make room here if need be
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> To make it easier and cheaper
<floridagram1> <itnet7> Thanks, let's play it by ear
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Nice
<floridagram1> <Abrerr> Too bad it's not next week.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> ... there's pigs flying outside my window right now while it's snowing...
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/16/microsoft-joins-the-linux-foundation/
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Yea saw that
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> http://hmarco.org/bugs/CVE-2016-4484/CVE-2016-4484_cryptsetup_initrd_shell.html
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Yes, I posted that yesterday.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Damn 3TBs
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, No, that is 3 TB IN, In total is is over 8.5 TB
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> @KMyers I replaced those Crapple earbuds. But I think it was draining the life out of me..... Found a grey hair
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, I am happy to hear you are on the road to recovery
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Google Assistant?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Nope
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Android Wear
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Really?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Yea
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Also my SIM is freaking out
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> So getting off of this ROM
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/11/17/youtube-kids-1-95-2-allows-parents-block-channels-specific-videos-apk-download/
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Did you see my Google+ post?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Nope
<floridagram1> <KMyers> what post?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+AdamOutler/posts/EwCLr9f3pRa
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> read the comments for my conspiracy theroy.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Theory*
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Hm, would be an effective strategy
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm still giving them the benefit of the doubt
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> And I posted an article on that yesterday
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-18
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Damn, nice background
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Want?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @KMyers ∆
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> On a side note Google Play Movies work now!
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Bout time
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Yea not sure if its from the clean install
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> But that most likely it
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Anyone this weekend?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> My time is limited this weekend sadly
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Alright
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze @RazPi ?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I do want to see it but it cant until I get back
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Right
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Do not change Linux files using Windows apps and tools – Windows Command Line Tools For Developers … https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2016/11/17/do-not-change-linux-files-using-windows-apps-and-tools/
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I saw that on a Google Now card, it really shows how half-baked the Windows Subsystem for Linux really is - as I said before, they just made a chroot
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Nicd
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I saw one of those in Seattle at SeaGL
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I got both a CHIP and PocketCHIP. Not bad to be honest
<floridagram1> <KMyers> For $9.00, it really packs a punch. 4 GB of built in storage, 1x USB, WiFi, Bluetooth and RCA video out
<floridagram1> <KMyers> It can support HDMI and SVGA with a shield but I did not get that
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - Which Chromebook do you have?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> CB... Something or rather, why?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> C301SA?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> SpaceX Seeks Approval for Massive Satellite Network to Create Global Internet Service … https://www.wirelessdesignmag.com/blog/2016/11/spacex-seeks-approval-massive-satellite-network-create-global-internet-service?et_cid=5683525&et_rid=459242220&type=headline&et_cid=5683525&et_rid=459242220&linkid=SpaceX+Seeks+Approval+for+Massive+Satellite+Network+to+Create+Global+Internet+Service
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> 4500 -800lb satellites
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I doubt they will ever get that approved, it would pose a threat to the major ISPs in the US
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> And wireless carriers
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Imagine a world phone with coverage over all oceans.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> No country codes.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Satalite to mobile phones is not really the most battery friendly to deliver internet
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Cb3-431
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Ah, hopefully soon
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Damn you Google
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> i bet a lot of support is going to start around thanksgiving and christmas
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> that would make the most sense
<floridagram1> <KMyers> They could also be slow to roll it out to allow developers time to make any changes needed to allow their applications to take advantage of the Chromebook form factors. You would be shocked to see how many applications freak out when being resized or when a mouse/physical keyboard is in use
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> actually, i'm not surprised, i've used blue stacks, lol
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm also pissed that ms says the office on my chromebook won't be free
<floridagram1> <KMyers> In all honesty, an Office365subscription is worth it
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I hope libreoffice is working on something
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I actually have a sub through pbsc
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Google Docs has come a very long way
<maxolasersquad> We use Office 365 at my work sometimes. I find it to be a garbage product. Slow, confusing, crashes, and often has dead links.
<maxolasersquad> I had to fight it today, spent about 45 minutes just trying to look through about three documents for information.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> My new new pixel arrived
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Hopefully you take care of this one
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> My pixel broke on the first day.  It fell off my nightstand and the screen cracked.   I called and now I have a new one.  They put a hold on my card until I return the old one.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Nah.  I probably won't.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> We could do will it crowbar next weekend?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> We should... And replace the crowbar with a brittle 3D printed one when we hit a Nokia
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Haha!
<floridagram1> <govatent> Nextel is alive
<floridagram1> <govatent> Also I just arrived back to Miami
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @RazPi / @Ivoriesablaze - still planning to come down tomorrow
<floridagram1> <KMyers> WTF!!! - http://www.local10.com/entertainment/coca-cola-debuts-new-selfie-bottle?utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook_WPLG_Local_10_/_Local10.com
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> the title of the article sounds almost like an Onion article.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I think my Nexus Player died
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I have one you can use if factory reset doesn't work.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> What are we doing tomorrow?
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> well it's not showing up on the TV or the app
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> FFS
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Someone unplugged iy
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> The computer in there looks like a mac, @ahoneybun
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Well I guess the body might
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> But that's usually the general PC shape
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Hangouts is round now.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-19
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers when do you come back?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, The 28th, why?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I might be a little too tired for sushi tomorrow, dunno yet
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @All http://corporate.ford.com/ShowJob/Id/977267/Autonomous-Vehicle-Ubuntu-Linux-Expert-Support/
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Anybody have any opinions on the sushi thing?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Option A : Eat Sushi
<floridagram1> <KMyers> That is my only opinion
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Sigh, can we at least make it later like around 7?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I am fine with that
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok, does @RazPi want to come along?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> He must, need the Hotspot
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok, I'll just drive straight there from judd's, then so you wont have to drive us back lol
<floridagram1> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze just give me a time i cleared my schedule tomorrow vut in exhausted
<floridagram1> <RazPi> *but im exhausted
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I can pick you up at around 5:30. I'm gonna drive straight there, so no time crunch if something comes up @RazPi
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Much appreciated that you are driving this time. Normally I done mind but I am planning on leaving at midnight
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> No worries
<floridagram1> <RazPi> I can do 5:30!
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> 5:30 for sushi tonight?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> We have plans to go Pokemon at Pembroke pines, City Center
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> silly Pokemon GO
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Dropped Pin … https://goo.gl/maps/DVc6szcSVq52
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> The entire are has a 10mph speed limit, with one way street, loads of parking, and is practically abandoned.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> There's also 10 pokestops there.  You can complete a loop, and they are all ready to hit again.  Also, if you hit them in the same order each time, you get a bonus.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Amazon!
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I purchased something on Amazon.  It never showed up.  They just sent me this after I sent a complaint.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Here I was expecting a package and it won't show up.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> And the sellers just left Amazon.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Holy ping times.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I can't do the Pokémoning tonight but will do Sushi
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Where?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, The normal place
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, and the knee's bad again, so can't really do a lot of walking
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @KMyers, ?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> miyako
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> doing some linux streaming! http://twitch.tv/ivoriesablaze
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Cool
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze / @RazPi - what time are you guys planning to be here?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm leaving in like 2 minutes
<floridagram1> <KMyers> So 6:30 ish?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Around then
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Alright cool
<floridagram1> <RazPi> @KMyers on our way
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Ok. What's the ETA so @ahoneybun and I know when to head over
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> In getting gas right now
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I'm
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> Mm
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Will head over in a few
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> K
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-11-20
<floridagram1> <KMyers> We are inside @Ivoriesablaze and @RazPi
<floridagram1> <itnet7> @KMyers is this worth it?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> No, if I recall, that uses a proprietary filament
<floridagram1> <itnet7> Thanks
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> welcome to the family @Ivoriesablaze !
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @itnet7 - confirmed - it uses proprietary filament cartridges and to make things worse, the printer has been discontinued. The filament is super expensive at $50.00 per 600g. I spend about $12 per KG on my printer
<floridagram1> <itnet7> Thanks man! I didn't get based on your earlier recommendation 😉
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @itnet7, If you have a sub $300 budget, You can still get a very nice printer. The Monorpice Maker Select runs $290 and offers a large print area and has a open filament system that will print just about anything you throw at it. It also works with several open source slicers - http://amzn.to/2g6kTpH
<floridagram1> <KMyers> The Monoprice Mini is also a sweet $220 printer that is getting great reviews as well - http://amzn.to/2g6mxaT
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @itnet7 The Maker Select is a better printer but like most wanhao duplicator i3 clones, it does require a bit of fine adjustments to get it to print perfectly. The Mini should just work out of the box
<floridagram1> <itnet7> cool I was looking at that one a little earlier. That might be a good one to start off with and see if I even really like making things with it. Then I can save up as I would like to possibly get better one with larger print area
<floridagram1> <itnet7> I think I'm gonna catch some Zzzz's gnight
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @itnet7, The little one is really a good value, especially as it has a heated bed included. That is really unheard of for that price
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @itnet7, Same, need to get on the road in a few hours. I was going to leave at midnight but am going to hold off to take a nap
<floridagram1> <itnet7> Drive safe when you do 😉
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> The family?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Y u only 99 miles away?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> That is on the T-Mobile Sync Up WiFi in my car - while being in the middle of nowhere
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I got a late start
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Was planning on leaving at Midnight but left ay 7 AM instead
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> those are extreme uploads
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Had to make a few stops on the way
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Yes, especially as that speedtest was done on LTE
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Well, if you move out there you could keep all the farmer bandwidth for yourself.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WUv66CjbGE
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @KMyers will like the end.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-13
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> @everyone I have a heinous borderline crazy ida
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> *idea
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Put FreeBSD on a mac and try to make it an open system again
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/11/13/munich_committee_says_all_windows_2020/
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Your daily dose of rage..
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, The whole thing was problematic from the start. The moved to Linux at first ad purely a cost cutting measure and not much more. They saw it only as a cheap alternative - which in my opinion is the worst reason to make the move.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> They went with a distribution that was poorly designed and failed to make any investments in staff and training. One day your machine ran Windows 7 and the next day poof. Linux
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Of course a lot of deep seeded resentment was planted. It did not make it any better when most upper level staff members continued to use Windows and MS Word for their work
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> A lot of the issue is that when people are used to one system, replacing it with -any- system means they're going to complain that it doesn't work like the old one
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I had this issue trying to replace a point of sale system with something more up to date, the previous software was over 10 years old
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> You need training unfortunately, for anything
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Hence why an alarming number of business still run XP
<floridagram-bot1> <Panzer_III> Makes sense. I can not imagine my reaction if the company suddenly switch to OSX for whatever reason. Even if it was a good one
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/11/samsung-linux-galaxy-video-demo
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-14
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> So I have about 500 bucks I've been saving up with credit card rewards. I was gonna buy a qnap or synology. But I decided instead of spending half of that on just an under powered nas, I have a spare hp business machine I can turn into a freenas. My question, freenas or Ubuntu with one cloud? Or some other solution. If I go free nas I'll get a nice 8 port sata card and will start with 3 4tb drives with zfs
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I am currently running Debian on a home NAS. I sync it with my Next cloud server
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> You could do a 4TB RAID1+0 with a nice machine for that price.
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I'm having the worst time deciding on a laptop. I'm still down to Zephyrus and Razer Blade 14 (2017). Zephyrus has 1070 nvidia and quiet.. Razer is actually pretty linux compatible, great build quality, but sounds like a jet engine
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Noise is big for me, and I'd like to replace my desktop with a laptop and play some games
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> It is funny as Hector is in the same boat
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> but if I were to travel, I need battery
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> What laptops is he looking at?
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> I think system 76 has a gaming laptop too. Kind of
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> We have laptops with Nvidia
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Like the Oryx Pro
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> Razer has reached out to the community to make their laptops work well with Linux
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.digitaltrends.com/computing/razer-blade-laptop-getting-linux-support/amp/
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @RazPi, I like when companies do this
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> I like the build style of the Razer, I'd be lying if I said that it didn't appeal to me as a Mac alternative with the machined aluminum envy
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> The fan noise is the only reason I haven't been won totally over but I'm wondering if it's not do big an issue in the 2017 model
<floridagram-bot1> <RazPi> The only thing my think pad is missing is a gpu
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> @KMyers how do you have the home nas setup? Any neat software configuration?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @govatent, Honestly it is just a Debian box, nothing special aside from 8 TB of hotswap disk space. It was a machine I bought off of @RazPi . It has 4 bays. I just mount my home directory on other machines. The home directory is synced with my next cloud which is in a colo in Lenior, North Carolina
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Coolio. That's likely the route I'm gonna go for local storage. What type of storage controller are you using? On board?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> The only special thing I have setup there is that I have a persistent VPN tunnel between the NAS and my private VPN to allow me to access everything remotely if needed
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> How does your own cloud deal with 0-length files?
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Mine is in my documents folder.  Whenever a lock file is created, it continuously syncs the file and fails.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @govatent, Yes, I am not a huge fan of hardware raid cards. They are a bit of a mess
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It does not, those files fail. In their defense, the same thing happens with OneDrive and a few other cloud storage solutions
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> My own cloud client freaks out and repeatedly tries to sync
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> damnnnn
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> This is going to be a good month!
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Stop using all of Miami's internets, @KMyers !
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm starting to feel a bit like a stranger here
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Why?
<floridagram-bot1> ahoneybun was removed by: ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> bc i'm never really here anymore... did aaron just leave the group?
<floridagram-bot1> ahoneybun was added by: ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> well I can leave lol
<floridagram-bot1> <SivaMachina> @Ivoriesablaze, How do you think I feel. Kinda feel like a stranger a lot of the time.
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Nah, your not
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-15
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> did you sell that Pixel C @KMyers ?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Not yet
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Ahh it was how much?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> https://swappa.com/buy/google-pixel-c-wifi
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Looking for the avg price for the tablet bundeled with the keyboard
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> So around 400?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Plus shipping
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> The 64 GB with Keyboard is about $450
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Ah right 64gbs
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I have the boxes for it as well
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> how is everyone?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> @KMyers, Of course
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Just packing my suitcase
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze, I'm good just laying around
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> oh right, your trip
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Yup, I leave in about 8 hours
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> ah, okay
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> you figure out how much you want to sell that laptop for yet?
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, No, need to decide on the replacement first. Early next year
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> ok
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> I ❤️  /*n?x/
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Regex for linux/unix
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> my Moto 360 Sport just got an update
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> 7.1.1 with April security patch
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-16
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> http://www.comicconrevolution.com/westpalmbeach/index.php
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> if anyone's interested
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> looks cool
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-17
<filifunk> Hi floridians!  I have a problem I need help with...trying to install the latest version of a program and running into erros
<filifunk> can I get help here?
<ahoneybun> What version of Ubuntu and what program?
<filifunk> ahoneybun:  hi, I have ubuntu 16.04
<filifunk> and I'm trying to get a newer version of darktable
<filifunk> long story short I tried to build it, and I was told to download LLVM 3.9+
<filifunk> so I did a sudo apt-get install LLVM-dev
<filifunk> and now it says I have LLVM 3.8 and my original build is asking for LLVM 3.9+.  Right now trying to figure out how to get a version that is 3.9 or higher
<filifunk> (I don't know what LLVM is)
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> You could see if a snap is available
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> snap find darktable
<filifunk> hmmm...interesting, I've never seen these before.  I'll check it out thanks
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Cool np
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Damn
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Damnnn
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> TMobile LTE in Chicago
<floridagram-bot1> <AdamOutler> Damn
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> Well, I know what I'm doing in my spare time, lol
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> 😆
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> dude it's $100 bucks
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> that I got for $10
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> it was a glitch on Walmart end
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-18
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> i just looked at telegram in the task bar and it said (404) and my first thought was that it couldn't find something
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> What's one of the more stable Android roms out there these days? My girlfriend just got a car. A subaru. There seems to be a bug in the nexus 5 and the Bluetooth doesn't work right with that car. It worked fine on my s7. So I'm thinking of flashing lineageos or something else. Just not sure how the nexus 5 will behave
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-11-19
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> LineageOS I would think
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> We finally have a set of wheels. Her car. Till my car gets here
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Ah damn still no car
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Nope. They said Monday now
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> After Monday I'm done. Gonna report it stolen
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> Ah damn
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> This is the fastest WiFi speed that is in the area I am in
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> If I drive about 3 miles, I can get T-Mobile LTE Speeds of 80 MBPS but I have no service here
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> anyone care to vote for the song idea i'm going to write about today? http://www.strawpoll.me/14436141
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Damn, no write in option. Was going to post "Let it go from Frozen"
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> ...
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> i can write how much i hate you, judd, and aaron for forcing that upon me...
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> and all suggestions go into discord
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> What did I do?
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> wait, were you in the car that day?
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> I don't think so
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> oh, then never mind
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> I'm just here playing Splatoon 2 minding my business lol
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> I am somewhere in a small town of 400 (normally 398) in the outskirts of Texas
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> On internet so slow that I need to resort to offline content or wait for the YouTube video to download offline (2 hours for a 30 minute video)
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> hehe, normally 398
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> no doubt one of the towns that's going to be majorly affected by punchman pai's new project
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> Speaking of which, I need to launch PunchAjit.com
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> (Yes, I own the domain)
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> And we already have an HTML5 based game to go up on there to punch him
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> also... i'm curious as to whatever happened to "states' rights" over on that side of the aisle...
<floridagram-bot1> <KMyers> State Rights... except when it comes to municipal broadband (technically city rights but who is keeping track)
<floridagram-bot1> <Ivoriesablaze> or, in this case, state's rights individual net neutrality
<floridagram-bot1> <govatent> Denver was just voting on some broadband stuff
<floridagram-bot1> <ahoneybun> I didn't see it on the voting
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-12
<floridagram-bot2> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler this book is $28 right now at Barnes and Noble
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Haha
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Awesome!  Never heard of it.  Just looked it up.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://comicbook.com/comics/2018/11/12/stan-lee-obituary-dead-marvel/?fbclid=IwAR1ksWT7NvHybQmRQAa9-N_tynmVBV62hLpbhCQjzXW-MlVrzoVfZfHhtNQ
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so this conversation actually happened … Me: Stan Lee died! … Coworker: Stanley who?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes. It happened here as well
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-13
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> :\ ..
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> day of sorry in the nerd world
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> sorrow*
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Someone wrap Betty White in bubble wrap. We cannot loose her
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm going to install PopOS while I travedl for thanksgiving
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Where are you headed?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> going to NC
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> so I need a dev system and a backup dev system x_x
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> the pop os install image doesn't fit into the thumbdrive for pop os :(
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ... seriously?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun ! what the hell!?!?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> XD
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea it's like 1.92 GB
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I can get you a 4Gb Pop flash drive. The old ones are 2Gb
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> there's new ones?!?!?!?!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Very similar.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'll give you a few for the LoCo.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> lol, ok
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm actually wearing the shirt right now, its comfy
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> swag is awesome! :-P
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It snowed on Sunday @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i really hope it snows when i get there
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It snowed more the last year.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i need hope!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I just gave it to you lol.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ah, ok
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler is the windows subsystem for linux still for sale? Does it let me build windows programs with a linux shell like msys2?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, WSL is free
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> There is a distribution that is paid but all others are free
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> oooh ok
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I also am pretty sure it can let you compile windows binaries. Microsoft wanted it to appeal to developers
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> hm.. I might need to look into that
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> because I'm currently using the package manager that comes with msys2 and I'm not sure how maintained it is
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and doing setup by hand with windows means either visual studio or msys
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> There are limits as you cannot access anything in dev or proc
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> luckily not an issue for my use case
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Unfortunately libraries built for windows tends to be visual studio only
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> maybe I can make cmake spit out visual studio files instead if need be
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> A New Six Dollar Linux Computer? – Hackster Blog … https://blog.hackster.io/a-new-six-dollar-linux-computer-74404089f8a9
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 3D Printers Can Spew Toxic Cancer-Causing Chemicals, New Report Reveals | IFLScience … https://www.iflscience.com/technology/3d-printers-can-spew-toxic-cancercausing-chemicals-new-report-reveals-/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Everything can apparently
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> There's something therapeutic about cleaning a computer case for a rebuild
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's almost ritualistic
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm configuring a Logitech Harmony Hub right now.  Anyone have one?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Yes, not the most thrilled with it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> see if it turns on!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Baptising the had case with a good dusting
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ha xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @RazPi, *haf
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-14
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Pi7Smh3b2s
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I have a regular ir harmony remote
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - https://www.engadget.com/2018/11/14/intel-neural-compute-stick-2/
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Seriously?  AI is way overrated.  The example shown is a drone.  The damn thing just needs a linear feedback algorithm.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> What is this really for?
<maxolasersquad> Here's a cool system monitoring tool for Linux named Hegemon. https://github.com/p-e-w/hegemon
<maxolasersquad> It's a work in progress but is already really cool.
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> @KMyers OMGGGGGG
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> @AdamOutler the value of neural networks becomes more apparent  when you consider that you can have many more than three layers, convolutions to discard the necessity of pattern location in an input space, and that you can connect multiple specialized networks together in any directional flow you like. Moreover you can feed them back into themselves to cover patterns over time. The whole picture result of this
<floridagram-bot3> is simply that NN's actually depict a generalized programming language.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-15
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> ?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> long time since I've used that package manager.
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> Watch him running Ubuntu on ChromeOS.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, No, I was running it on my phone
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> So confused
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Note 9 + Dex
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> interesting.  Seems like an older version?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Y U NO Ubuntu Software Center?
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It is the older LTS.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Always been a Cli/Synaptic person
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> @KMyers, Lol
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> apt-get all the way
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> https://fossbytes.com/raspberry-pi-3-model-a-launched-with-802-11ac-wi-fi-built-in-bluetooth/
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> You can now run esxi on a pi
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> makes sense, you can just cluster some hardware for power and space
<maxolasersquad> Canonical Extends Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Linux Support to 10 Years https://www.serverwatch.com/server-news/canonical-extends-ubuntu-18.04-lts-linux-support-to-10-years.html
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Owow!
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> Nooooo
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Why Nooooo?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> You just upgraded.
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> That's way too long.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> I'm the one stuck on that old crusty 2016 version.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Yeah, and now you don't have to upgrade for a decade.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> ^
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> All those problems you had with upgrade and stuff not working?  Solved...  Don't upgrade.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> especially servers
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Not for 10 years.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  I've got a 16.04 server.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> 10 years of security updates!  Who cares about not getting the latest features on a server?  Does it run what it needs to run?
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> it's linux, if you want the feature, just manually install it
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> I mean, usually when you see an uptime of 1200 days, it means the server needs to be reinstalled.   With this, you can see more than 3,000 and it's still questionable
<maxolasersquad> I agree that 10 years is too long, enabling companies to continue bad practices. On the other hand, I'm sure this comes from market pressures, and you can't blame Canonical for meeting the desires of its customers to win and keep business.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> What bad practices?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Not tearing down and rebuilding servers every 4 years?  Seems like the alternative is way worse.
<maxolasersquad> Letting your infrastructure become whoefully outdated.
<maxolasersquad> If your devops practices are good then moving your applications between servers isn't so bad.
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> It's a bad idea.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> why?
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> that's about the lifetime of a server anyway
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> if you've had a server for 10 years, you're probably getting a new one sometime soon
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> It's going to make people on the desktop say on an LTS forever.
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> *stay
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I also am opposed to this. It encourages people to stay on out-of-date software/hardware. Even if the OS is kept op to date for 10 years, what are the chances that package maintainers will be also updating the packages. This is exactly why people are still running PHP4 scripts
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> I see it now working for a software company
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> When do you stop supporting legacy software
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> People who mean business have good dev ops and move off legacy software
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> I see it with the cases I work
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @govatent, As soon as it becomes economically impractical
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> seeing how different IT firms work at a data center, it's a way to get stay secure because execs hate downtime
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> I feel like today, down time for upgrades is mostly a thing of the past when done right
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> since executives have pretty much no idea what they do, they see any downtime as a failure of the IT dept, even for an upgrade
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> this mitigates that
<maxolasersquad> From Canonical's perspective, they probably have prospects passing on Ubuntu because they can get 10 years of support on RHEL. That's most certainly what is driving this.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> hm... didn't think about that
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> they're probably betting on people just switching to the new LTS every year and is mainly focused on servers
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> i wouldn't be surprised if they saw the data from installations and came to that conclusion
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-16
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Jello shots at a dinosaur exhibit 😆
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> https://www.microcenter.com/product/514076/3-model-a-board?src=raspberrypi
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Amc using xp at imax
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> Oh god.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Linux 4.20 Showing Some Performance Slowdowns - Phoronix … https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.20-Initial-Slowdowns
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> *snicker*. What else do you expect on 4.20?
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> it has also been reported to get the memory munchies :-P
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, By forcing all distros to install Chrome
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-17
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> My Note still wind
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Wins
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Good Morning All, … I am selling 2 of my gadgets that have either been replaced with a upgraded version or are no longer being used. Both devices are in mint condition and come complete with the boxes. I am open to reasonable offers via PM. … 1) LG Watch Sport (Carrier Unlocked) - Android wear watch with LTE and full support for Android Pay. I also have 2 additional aftermarket chargers that I will be throw
<floridagram-bot3> in with the watch. I installed a tempered glass screen protector on the watch the day it came in so the screen is flawless. The watchband is also flawless. The watch can act as a standalone phone/fitness tracker by popping in a Nano SIM or it can be used without mobile connectivity via Bluetooth or WiFi. Looking for around $275 for the whole package. … 2) A Sony WH-1000X M2 Noise Canceling Bluetooth Headset. This headset is
<floridagram-bot3> applauded for having the best noise canceling headphones around. It sounds great and can be used in both wired and wireless modes via the included 3.5 mm headphone cable. The headphones have built in support for Google Assistant and boast an impressive 30-35 hours of battery life on a single charge (trust me, these estimates are pretty spot on). The headphones also have fast charging giving an additional few hours of use with
<floridagram-bot3> a 15 minute charge. I have worn these headphones on several long Amtrak trains and it completely eliminates the noise to allow me to sleep or watch videos at a comfortable level. I am looking for around $300 for these headphones as they are still listed for $350 on Amazon.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/D0YLW6v5hrA
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - maybe a future iOS upgrade that allows for Wirless Air Power. Like the Apple Wave Charger
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-11-18
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Have you guys heard of Virtual Richard M Stallman, or VRMS package?   You run the command vrms and it tells you what is non-free software installed on your system.  Apt install vrms
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> Does it also pick your toes and eat it?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> I don't get it
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> Rms is notorious for doing that
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Omg that's such a neat tool. I'm gonna try it out
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> So Google pay just said I can't use it any more.
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> I tried to use it at a subway.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> What? The card?
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> No with my phone.
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> The card is still good since I just used it instead.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> ... interesting
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> Ahhhhh
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> I'm on the Samsung Beta.
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> That might be it.
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> I use Samsung pay for everything
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Have you tried it?
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I use Samsung pay for everything, even in places not intended (gas pumps)
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> I have tried it but it does not support my Bank or my Bank does not support it.
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Keith on the subject of gas pumps, I fill up at exxon cause their pumps natively accept samsung pay, Android and apply pay.
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> You don't have to do the whole put a empty card in the pump
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I use the empty card trick
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> The empty card trick is sometimes a pain.
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> Plus, activing the pump from inside the car is pretty neat.
<floridagram-bot3> <govatent> I get out and the pump is live.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Yes, I have good luck with it mot of the time
